#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Καθίζηση-Μήκος δοκαριού

## milt

Υπάρχει η εξής αποθήκη από προκατασκευασμένα στοιχεία σκυροδέματος, η οποία έχει υποστεί είτε καθίζηση καθώς το χώμα περιμετρικά εξωτερικά έχει φουσκώσει είτε το πέδιλο που εδράζεται το κάθε τόξο έχει περιστραφεί προς τα μέσα με αποτέλεσμα η έξω του πλευρά να ανασηκωθεί...

θέλουμε να κατασκευαστεί  εσωτερικά  ένας εσωτερικός εξώστης-όροφος στατικά ανεξάρτητος....και θέλω μια εμπειρική τοποθέτηση-γνώμη συναδέλφου
α) τι έχει συμβεί τελικά στην θεμελίωση της αποθήκης?

β) όπως και να έχει η αποθήκη αυτή την στιγμή ισορροπεί......ποια θα ήταν μια ασφαλή απόσταση πέδιλο παλιό με πέδιλο νέο ώστε να γίνει η εκσκαφή εσωτερικά για τα νέα θεμέλια χωρίς να επηρεάσουμε τα παλιά??

γ) μήκος δοκαριού 15 μέτρα μπορεί να γίνει με συμβατική κατασκευή....όχι προένταση.....δεν ξέρω αν έχει κάποιο νόημα να γινόντουσαν ζώνες ενίσχυσης της πλάκας ....?????

----------


## Xάρης

Πριν την κατασκευή οποιουδήποτε παταριού θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να απαντηθούν τα ερωτήματα:
α) πότε συνέβη η καθίζηση και
β) γιατί;
Αν δεν βρεθούν τα αίτια τότε τι σε εξασφαλίζει ότι και η νέα κατασκευή δεν θα υποστεί παρόμοιες βλάβες;

Αν δεν επισκευαστεί ή και ενισχυθεί αν απαιτείται η υπάρχουσα κατασκευή, ποιος μας εγγυάται ότι δεν θα καταρρεύσει πάνω στην νέα κατασκευή;

Το ότι ισορροπεί αυτή τη στιγμή η κατασκευή δεν μας λέει και πολλά. Εξάλλου την έχεις παρακολουθήσει εσύ ο ίδιος και αν ναι για πόσο διάστημα;

Δοκός 15μ από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα μπορεί να γίνει και χωρίς προένταση αλλά θα είναι ασύμφορο. 
Νομίζω δε ότι οι στύλοι που εμφανίζεις στο σχέδιο έχουν πολύ μικρή διατομή για άνοιγμα 15μ.
Καλύτερα να κάνεις μια μεταλλική κατασκευή, όταν λυθούν τα προβλήματα με την υπάρχουσα.

----------


## milt

το πότε ακριβώς συνέβη η καθίζηση δεν το ξέρουμε  απλά η κατασκευή είναι από το 1989...άρα πιστεύω ότι ήταν να πάρει πήρε.........

μοιάζει περισσότερο με ολική καθίζηση της κατασκευής με φούσκωμα του χώματος εξωτερικά περιμετρικά από αυτήν στα σημεία που υπάρχουν τα πέδιλα...ή περιστροφή του πέδιλου προς τα μέσα με σήκωμα της έξω του πλευράς....???? 

γενικά μιλάμε για μαλακό χώμα, όπου κάτω από την παλιά θεμελίωση σε όλη την εκσκαφή έχουν μπει σκύρα ,συμπιεσθεί κτλ...

το λέω αυτό για να δώ προς τα που να κινηθεί η όποια ενίσχυση στο υπάρχον......

τα πέδιλα της προσθήκης δεν έχουν διαστασιολογηθεί είναι απλή ενδεχόμενη αποτύπωση θέσεων κατά κύριο λόγο για την ώρα.....

απόσταση ασφαλείας παλιών και νέων πέδιλων......???

για να μην γίνει καθίζηση και στα νέα πέδιλα θα γίνει διαφορετική θεμελίωση, πεδιλοδοκός και όχι μεμονωμένα όπως τα παλιά....ίσως και γενική κοιτόστρωση

σε δοκάρι 15 μ. άν έχουμε μπετόβεργα 11.70...πως θα το κάνουμε ?...δεν πρέπει να είναι μονοκόμματο ?? ή μπορούμε να αλληλοκαλύπτονται οι βέργες όπως και σε όπλιση μια πλάκας...???

----------


## CFAK

H στροφή του πεδίλου αποκλείεται κατά τη γνώμη μου. Είναι κλασικό τριαρθωτό τόξο (άρθρωση στον κορφιά και ιδανικά αρθρώσεις στις βάσεις του στύλου όπου η υπολογιστική ροπή είναι μηδέν). Επομένως τα πεδιλα παραλαμβάνουν τάσεις μόνο από αξονική δύναμη στη βάση του στύλου.
Η επιλογή του είδους του φορέα υποδηλώνει ότι ο μελετητής έλαβε υπόψη πιθανόν κάποια αβεβαιότητα που είχε για το έδαφος για αυτό επέλεξε να μην "κατεβάζει" ροπή στη θεμελίωση. Η θεμελίωση φαίνεται ρηχή και χαλαρή.

Γνώμη μου είναι ότι ανεξάρτητα της αιτίας της καθίζιζης, δεν πρέπει να ανησυχείς υπερβολικά διότι ο φορέας μπορεί να παραλάβει μέσω στροφών στις τρεις αρθρώσεις τις μετακινήσεις χωρίς να προκύψει αλλού ρηγμάτωση.

Τέλος, αν το έδαφος σου φαίνεται κυρίως αργιλικό (χονδρικά αν ειναι καστανόχρωμο χωρίς πολλά χονδρόκοκκα) ίσως πρέπει να εγκαταστήσεις ένα-δυο αισθητήρες εξέλιξης καθιζήσεων με το χρονο (ώστε να δεις αν το φαινόμενο είναι σε εξέλιξη).

----------

milt

----------


## Xάρης

Θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε στροφή του πεδίλου παρόλο που, όπως ορθά ανέφερε ο συνάδελφος CFAK, έχουμε τριαρθρωτό τόξο, συνεπώς άρθρωση και στις στηρίξεις;
ΝΑΙ, εφόσον το υποστύλωμα είναι εγκιβωτισμένο στο προκατασκευασμένο πέδιλο, όπως νομίζω ότι ισχύει στις βαριές προκατασκευές όπως η παρούσα.
Η ελαφριά στροφή βέβαια μπορεί και να μην προέρχεται από τα εντατικά μεγέθη του πλαισίου αλλά εξωγενή αίτια.

Όσο για την επιλογή του είδους του φορέα, αν όντως ο μελετητής ελάμβανε υπόψη του το κακής ποιότητας έδαφος γιατί επέλεξε ως λύση τη βαριά προκατασκευή και όχι μια ελαφριά μεταλλική κατασκευή που μας δίνει τα ίδια πλεονεκτήματα της προκατασκευής, δηλαδή ταχύτητα ανέγερσης, κάλυψη μεγάλων ανοιγμάτων και τελικά οικονομία στην κατασκευή;

Το πότε ξεκίνησε η καθίζηση είναι σημαντικό να απαντηθεί για να βρεθεί το αίτιο.
Ο ιδιοκτήτης μπορεί να μην αποκαλύπτει όλη την αλήθεια.
Αν βρεις ότι το αίτιο της καθίζησης είναι κάποιο υπόγειο ρέμα που μπαζώθηκε, θα έκτιζες εσωτερικά το πατάρι; Θα άλλαζες τις παραδοχές σου;

Στις δοκούς μπορείς να έχεις ματίσεις ράβδων, βλ. το κεφάλαιο 17 του ΕΚΩΣ-2000 για τα μήκη ενώσεων και φυσικά σε θέσεις όπου οι ροπές μηδενίζονται στα στατικά φορτία.
Τα μήκη των στύλων όμως πρέπει να είναι επαρκή για την αγκύρωση των ράβδων των δοκών.
Επειδή δε έχεις δίστηλο πλαίσιο με άνοιγμα μεγάλου μήκους θα πρέπει να έχεις και λεπτομέρεια του κόμβου στύλου-δοκού και οι ράβδοι του στύλου να κάμπτονται προς το εσωτερικό της δοκού.
Κάνε μια πρόχειρη επίλυση, μη ξεχάσεις να ελέγξεις αναλυτικά για ρηγμάτωση και το βέλος κάμψης της δοκού και εξέτασε και τη λύση της μεταλλικής/σύμμεικτης σε κάθε περίπτωση.

----------

milt

----------


## milt

μήπως τελικά δεν έχουμε καθίζηση (αν και οι περισσότερες γνώμες λένε για διαφορική καθίζηση) αλλά << απλά >> διογκωμένο έδαφος λόγω υγρασίας κτλ........

αυτό το λέω γιατί δεν έχω βλάβες στο εσωτερικό δάπεδο κοντά στις κολόνες ούτε ιδιαιτερες βλάβες-ανοίγματα  στους τοίχους μεταξύ τους ....

όσο για την απόσταση παλιού πέδιλου με νέο αν βάλουμε 45 μοίρες κάτω από κάθε πέδιλο ώστε να μην έχουμε υποκείμενο έδαφος το οποίο να φορτίζεται και από τα δυο πέδιλα...καταλήγω σε μια απόσταση 3 μ απόσταση μήπως υπερβάλω....???

----------


## Xάρης

Από τις φωτογραφίες που παραθέτεις δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω και πολλά.
Θεωρώ όμως βέβαιο ότι αν είχαμε σημαντική διαφορική καθίζηση θα είχαμε και εμφάνιση ρωγμών.

Το εσωτερικό δάπεδο δεν διαχωρίζεται με αρμό από τις κολώνες;

Κάτω από κάθε πέδιλο αναπτύσσεται ένα βολβός τάσεων. 
Οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες είναι από τις σημειώσεις του Αναπληρωτή Καθηγητή του ΕΜΠ, Μ. Καββαδά.
 

Στην νέα τομή που επισυνάπτεις βλέπω μικρότερο άνοιγμα πλαισίου και δημιουργία δύο προβόλων μήκους 2μ..
Πολύ καλύτερη λύση αν επιμένεις σε κατασκευή από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα.
Πρόσεξε μόνο το μήκος των στύλων στη διεύθυνση του πλαισίου για την αγκύρωση των ράβδων της δοκού.
Μια λύση θα ήταν να προεκτείνεις τη δοκό πέρα από τον στύλο, ως το άκρο του προβόλου.

Υ.Γ.: Το παλιό μπετό δαπέδου αν έχει πλέγμα δεν είναι άοπλο. Ενδεχομένως να είναι υπο-οπλισμένο ή μικρού πάχους ή ό,τι άλλο.

----------

milt

----------


## milt

καταλήξαμε σε αυτή την λύση θεμελίωσης τελικά, έκκεντρος πεδιλοδοκός όπου έχουμε κατανομή των τάσεων με 45 μοίρες μέσα στην εξυγιαντική στρώση και με 26 μοίρες κάτω από αυτή......

όσο για το υπάρχον αφού γίνει η προσθήκη ώστε με την εκσκαφή να δούμε τι ακριβώς έχουμε από κάτω θα δούμε και πως θα ενισχυθεί

----------

